# RAID successfully extended but not more space recognised



## MGa (May 2, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm new in this forum, but I do already have a bigger problem (maybe it's easy to solve for some of you and that would be great).

My setup of a self made nas:

* asus micro atx mainboard with atom 330
* 2gb ram
* highpoint rocketraid 2640 (disks attached with SAS to SATA cables)
* 5x 2TB WD Caviar Black (not the cheapest, I know)
* FreeNAS 7.2 (latest stable release)

Now to my problem. Everything worked fine with 3 disks. Then I started OCE (Online Capacity Extension) on my raid controller. First I didn't believe that would ever work, but after 3days the process successfully finished. But in my FreeNAS webgui I can only see the old capacity. So I connected with SSH (root) and checked the disk info with the command *diskinfo*. It shows the total amount of blocks, and the capacity of all 5 disks. 

Now I'm wondering what happened. I guess with OCE it just extended the volume but not the partition. Does anyone know more about this, or what I should do next?

Thanks


----------



## Zare (May 2, 2011)

Resize the slice with fdisk(8)() and then extend your partition to the end of the slice with growfs(8)(). Just make sure that partition is located on the end of the slice.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2011)

MGa said:
			
		

> But in my freenas webgui I can only see the old capacity.


Keep in mind: [thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## MGa (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply
hmm.. then my assumption that the partition needs to be resized was true.
But will that destroy ma data? It shouldn't because it just resizes the partition, right?




			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Keep in mind: [thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]



Thanks for the thought. But I think my question matches more the FreeBSD part, and not FreeNAS. I don't think they invented this quite basic fact for FreeNAS.


----------

